# piece of horizontal wood through studs?



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*only for inner walls*

horizontal wood between studs is only required for inner wall generally to give more strength in my opinion... not required for outer walls... I remember seeing somewhere said it also blocks fire.... not sure about that though... you can do those later on when you have those unused pieces here or there, just add them rather than throwing them away...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

yummy mummy said:


> I have put studs up and have noticed other work that there is a piece of horizontal wood approximately half way up.
> 
> 
> Do I need to put that piece of horizontal 2 X 4 between my studs?
> ...


 
No need to install these.

What you may have seen could be for a number of other reasons;
Over 8 foot high walls-used for ridgidity, Fire blocking in some applications, backing for handrails or other type of hardware to attach screws to, backing for certain wood trim to nail to, attachment points for plumbing lines, etc...

Again, nothing you should have to worry about.


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

I agree with Atlantic. Really no need unless the wall is over 9'


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the information. 
I just saved myself some work.


----------



## Justin1635 (Nov 2, 2006)

i always thought it helped prevent warping and twisting, but i guess on interior you dont have to worry as much


----------



## Sportbilly (Jul 31, 2005)

Don't know what you called them here, but where I come from they were called dwangs, haven't seen one in years.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*sportbilly*

never heard them being called dwangs.


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

> never heard them being called dwangs.


Yeah, as in "Do I have to put those dwang pieces in?"


----------



## iGotNoTime (Oct 25, 2006)

I was laughing when I actually found that term! I consider myself educated now, but don't know if it is a term I would be proud to have knowledge of on Jeopardy.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dwang

Good call Sportbilly!


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*bonus*

You are funny. I am still laughing:laughing:


----------



## jombres (Dec 30, 2005)

What did the building inspector say to the builder when he failed him for his structure not being up to code....?

"Dwang IT!"

hahahaha

man this term had to come from down south!!


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*jombres*

Great job, judging BBQs.

I always do charcoal.
No better flavour.


----------



## jombres (Dec 30, 2005)

yummy mummy said:


> Great job, judging BBQs.
> 
> I always do charcoal.
> No better flavour.


oh yeah....gas is for sissies....lol
I have a steel, wood-fired BBQ Pit. The offset Texas Style with the firebox on one side and a little lower than the main cooking chamber.
I told the manufacturer he ought to make t-shirts that say...."Real Men Cook with Wood" on the front, with a picture of the smoker on the back. He didnt get it....Didnt think it was funny. I guess he had never heard of that saying "Real Men Dont Eat Quiche" so the play on words was lost on him. At any rate, I used charcoal with wood chips for my first several years, then moved up to a wood fired smoker. its a lot of work, but the taste is so good, its almost illegal....
A lot of the BBQ competitors at these contests I go to, use either charcoal and wood, or wood alone (hardwood fireplace logs, like oak, cherry, hickory, maple, pecan, etc) to fire up their cookers.


----------

